# What power adapter do I need when traveling to SA



## NOUTTY (Aug 30, 2013)

I will be traveling to SOUTH AFRICA and have no idea what kind of power for my laptop. If someone has knowledge of power adapters, or could provide a link to details about the right adapter, that would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## lolasurry (Aug 31, 2013)

hi NOU, HUNTKEY 65W ES ultra edition could be use in South Africa, it with lower stand-by power and higher conversion efficiency, is super energy-efficient. Coupled with a wider layout, the surface temperature is lower, therefore leading to a longer lifespan of the adapter.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

NOUTTY said:


> I will be traveling to SOUTH AFRICA and have no idea what kind of power for my laptop. If someone has knowledge of power adapters, or could provide a link to details about the right adapter, that would be helpful. Thank you!


VP110 - Universal Plug Adapter for S.Africa at Lowest Price

They look like this.

Several stores carry them in S.A. and you can pick on up at the airport too.


----------

